# She said "Go on fire at his face"..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

This is one of the funniest things I have seen. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Apparently a game show where the contestant fire melons with a slingshot catapult at men dressed in Armour.

Cant even do this right!. http://lolsnaps.com/?media_id=928&cat_type=all&order_type=latest&pagenum=1&ref=nf


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Definitely hoist by her own pétard!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

She wasn't expecting that! 8O 

:lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am desperately trying to come up with some puns on melons/pastèque/canteloupe/honeydew - but have failed miserably!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> I am desperately trying to come up with some puns on melons/pastèque/canteloupe/honeydew - but have failed miserably!


It wasn't a melon, it was a squash . . . well, afterwards it was for sure!! 8O

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Grrr, just wasted another hour looking through funnies. Thanks.....

http://www.pixyard.com/_A_Great_Collection_of_Funny_Military_Pictures


----------

